

A Simple Exercise To Boost IQ  - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/06/a-simple-exercise-to-boost-iq/

======
pspeter3
The most interesting part of the article is the end which discusses the
validity of IQ tests in general. This kind of reminds me of how much is read
into the Marshmallow Test,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stanford_marshmallow_experiment>

